# rizs - rizsa



## esterov

Hello everyone,
I need to translate into Hungarian product description "biscuit with rice and milk". 
I think it would be "RIZSÁVAL ÉS TEJJEL KÉSZÜLT KEKSZ", is that correct? I'm not sure of suffix concordances.
Thank's in adavance
Francesca


----------



## jazyk

I don't see a grammar problem there, but maybe _rizses és tejes keksz_ would be better. Wait for more knowledgeable people to turn up.


----------



## Olivier0

Yes, _rizses-tejes_ or _rizzsel, tejjel, _but not _rizsával_ = with _rizsa, rizsázás_ which means useless/deceitful speech.


----------



## Zsanna

Olivier0 is right but I am fairly sure that there is an old (now obsolete) usage _rizsa_ in the meaning of _rice_. 
(The present day word is _rizs_ for _rice_.)


----------



## bibax

I have found many examples where rizsával means 'with rice' (rántott hús, rizsával vagy krumplival). Now I have also learned that rizsa means 'shit' nowadays. However it does not sound strange to me as in Czech we say "být v rejži", lit. 'to be in rice', which means something like "benne van a csávában (pácban)".

Is it possible that the original meaning of rizsa was simply 'rice'?


----------



## Zsanna

bibax said:


> Now I have also learned that rizsa means 'shit' nowadays.


As far as I know only in the sense of rubbish (especially talk and a lot of it, too, in order to mislead/sidetrack the listener) in colloquial speech.



bibax said:


> Is it possible that the original meaning of rizsa was simply 'rice'?


This is exactly what I was referring to (just above), although I cannot decide if it's simply old or in old _and_ folk speech.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> ... Is it possible that the original meaning of rizsa was simply 'rice'?



I think yes, and e.g. in Košice/Kassa I have heard both rizsa and rizs in the sense of rice.


----------



## Norfren

francisgranada said:


> I think yes, and e.g. in Košice/Kassa I have heard both rizsa and rizs in the sense of rice.


I second this, in East Hungary it can be heard quite often, too.


----------



## ragazzo323

What does Zsanna mean by "misleading talk"?


----------



## Zsanna

Well, it could be: double Dutch, meaningless swift talk, mumbo-jumbo, hot air, rigmarole... but with the aim of misleading someone, or turn his attention away from something (uncomfortable) for the speaker.

A simple example:
Mummy sees Johnny come in too late at night. Before she could start scolding him, he pretends to be happy to see her and starts off telling her about how he met their neighbour and how he was charmed by her roses in the front garden and wanting to know exactly how much compost she used on them, etc. etc.

All that speech could be called "rizsa" in Hungarian because (apart from being a lie probably) the main aim of it was just to ward off an unpleasant telling off. 
In a worse case, it could be making somebody do something he didn't want to do originally or for cheating him/her.


----------



## ragazzo323

Thank you very much Zsanna.


----------

